# Hausbooturlaub Auf Dem Ebro - Spanien



## wobbler (4. Dezember 2006)

HALLO ZUSAMMEN::::::::

wir waren vor 2 jahren für 2 wochen auf dem ebro mit dem hausboot unterwegs...........  wer dieses auch mal vorhat......

habe noch den katalog von "" badia tucana " dem vermieter.
wolte ihn wegwerfen, aber vielleicht braucht ihn jemand. er ist sogar auf deutsch............

einfach ne pn schicken.....


----------



## maesox (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub Auf Dem Ebro - Spanien*

Tach Wobbler,
Das hört sich gut an!!!!!!!!!!!   Wie war der Urlab allgemein denn???????

Man könnte sich ja auf der AQUA FISH in FN im März treffen!!!??? 


Petri Gruß Matze


_*C&R = Meterhecht ! ! !*_


----------



## wobbler (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub Auf Dem Ebro - Spanien*



maesox schrieb:


> Tach Wobbler,
> Das hört sich gut an!!!!!!!!!!!   Wie war der Urlab allgemein denn??Man könnte sich ja auf der AQUA FISH in FN im März treffen!!!???
> Petri Gruß Matze



guten morgen matze.......

war ein wunderschöner urlaub......... es ist echt toll - an jedem platz des stausees zu angeln. wenn du die ruhe sehr schätzt - ist es der platz für dich. mit dem auto 12 stunden..... oder dem flieger + mietwagen.... diese variante ist auch nicht teurer - wenn man zeitlich flexibel ist. das boot ist nicht der pure luxus - aber voll angeltauglich. ------ von mequinenza(einzige einkaufsmöglichkeit am see) bis 5km. vor riba-roja geht der stausee. und es gibt sogar einen bahnhof in der einsamkeit...

and.... angelreisen hat die boote auch im programm.... ist aber viel teurer ... die station der hausboote liegt in einer kleinen bucht..... 5km ausserhalb von riba-roja..... nur das angelcamp ist nebenbei und ein camping(ca.1500m.).

also.... ich schicke es dir gerne zu.....adresse per pn ?


----------



## Felchen67 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub Auf Dem Ebro - Spanien*

Grüß dich Wobbler. Die Adresse oder Internet-Auftritt würde mich sehr interessieren. Ichwar noch nie dort und würde sehr gerne mal am Ebro angeln. Zander Waller bevorzugt. Aber ich weiß nicht wo man da anfangen soll. Übrigens war ich zwei Jahr in Konstanz arbeiten und angeln. Ist ein wunderschönes Gebiet. Grüße felchen


----------



## bike44rot (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub Auf Dem Ebro - Spanien*

http://www.badiatucana.com/index.php?lang=english

Grüße Thomas


----------

